#  Ernährung >   Wie oft esst ihr am tag? >

## juce

Hallo gays 
Sagt mal wie oft esst ihr am tag?

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Durch meine chaotischen Arbeitszeiten, naja ist leider keine Regelmäßigkeit drinnen. Würde sagen ca dreimal.

----------


## Aurora

Hej  :Smiley:  
Ich esse dreimal am Tag: Frühstück / Mittag & Abendessen. Wobei es natürlich auch sein kann das ich eine Mahlzeit weglasse wenn eine besonders üppig war  :Smiley:  
Hast du eine bestimmte Frage oder interessierst du dich einfach nur für die Essgewohnheiten von anderen?  :Smiley:  
Aurora.

----------


## Heike79

Ich esse sehr oft am Tag und zwar viele kleine Mahlzeiten. Dreimal am Tag wäre mir zu wenig, habe gerne immer was zum Knabbern

----------


## Nilly

Ich esse lieber kleinere Mahlzeiten und dafür öfter mal. In der Früh bekomm ich kaum was runter, Mittags gibts dann aber was und dann Nachmittags vielleicht 2 Snacks und Abends noch ne Kleinigkeit

----------


## drolligerWurm

Unterschiedlich, auf jeden Fall meistens Frühstück und Mittagessen und nachmittags/abends dann nochmal kleinere Mahlzeiten...

----------


## Lillyy

Hallo,
ich esse meistens 5 mal am Tag. Alle 2- 3 Stunden muss ich was essen, sonst habe ich Hunger  :Zwinker:  und ohne Frühstück gehe ich natürlich nicht aus dem Haus  :Smiley:

----------


## boki

je nachdem 2 mal es kommt selten vor das ich drei mal esse

----------


## hustikuss

ich ess meistens auch 2 mal am Tag. So Früstück und dann abends was. Manchmal noch was Kleines wie Aprikosen zwischendurch, aber wirklich eher selten.

----------


## Donner

Ich esse 3 mal am Tag.

----------


## bronchitosaurus

2 - 3 mal.

----------


## Engel1

*Ich esse 3 mal am tag.*

----------


## Miba

Ich esse eigentlich morgens ganz viel, dann mittags recht klein, eher ein Snack wie ein paar Reiswaffeln mit Dip und eine Brezel und dann abends noch ein kleines Gericht wie Reis mit Curry oder eine Pasta mit Salat.

----------


## rosa1964

Hallo,  
 also ich schaue, dass ich mich bei meinem täglichen Mahlzeiten an den Merkspruch: "Frühstücken wie ein König, Mittagessen wie ein Kaiser und Abendessen wie ein Bettler" halte. Dadurch werde ich einerseits von Heißhungerattacken verschont und andererseits nimmt man so nicht zu viel Nahrung zu sich und nimmt nicht so schnell zu.

----------


## Hagebutte

Habe mir angewöhnt, 5mal am Tag zu essen, dafür kleine Portionen.
Nachmittags einen kleinen Snack und abends vor dem zu Bett gehen ebenfalls nochmal etwas.
Habe mich durch die großen Hauptmahlzeiten früher öfters träge gefühlt, komme nun besser mit kleineren Mahlzeiten zurecht : )

----------


## Ivy96

3x täglich und ich zähle Kalorien.

----------


## Folls1988

ganz klassisch 3 mal am Tag

----------


## PAKES1986

Im Moment 2 x am Tag. Ich lass das Frühstück weg, um etwas abzunehmen. Laut den Intermittent-Fasting-Gurus soll das sogar gesünder sein, wobei es dazu natürlich verschiedene Ansichten gibt.

----------


## klaraa

Ich esse 3x pro Tag  Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendessen. Dazwischen gibt es jeweils einen kleinen Snack. Das können ein paar Kekse oder auch ein Apfel sein.

----------


## Medikuss

Ich esse 5 kleine Mahlzeiten am Tag.

----------


## VeryPatient

Ich esse, was es so gibt. Ich sage nicht nein zu Essen, wenn es mir angeboten wird. Wenn ich zuhause bin esse ich zwei mal am Tag. Der Kaffee mit Zigarette morgens zählt nicht.

----------


## klaraa

5 kleine Portionen klingen nicht schlecht. Aber was verstehst du unter kleinen Mahlzeiten? Sind das nur kleine Snacks oder kann das schon mal ein Teller Nudeln oder ein Schnitzel sein?

----------


## hightower1988

Ich esse jeden Tag die 3 Hauptmahlzeiten, und zwischendurch immer Kleinigkeiten wie Obst, Nüsse, oder auch mal etwas süßes!

----------


## Miba

Momentan arbeite ich sehr viel und vergesse es dadurch leider öfter, das ist ein wenig ärgerlich, da ich erst im Nachhinein merke, weshalb ich müde war..

----------


## Nira

Also unter der Woche sehr regelmäßig drei Mahlzeiten: Frühstück, Mittag, Abend und zwischendrin mal einen Apfel oder so.  :Smiley:

----------


## Tioner

Frühstücken schaffe ich leider oft nicht, aber mittags und abends

----------


## kevin79688

3 große Mahlzeiten und 2 kleine^^

----------


## MartinHofm

Probiere mich ausgewogen zu ernähren und meistens so 3 mal am Tag zu essen. Manchmal ergänze ich meine Ernährung noch durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel in Form eines Shakes.

----------


## Kira01

3mal am Tag, aber ich esse viel zum Frühstück und versuche abends Low Carb-Rezepte vorzubereiten.

----------


## Kultig

Das kommt immer ganz auf meinen Tagesrhythmus an, meistens esse ich wirklich nur wenn ich hungrig bin.

----------


## Larunia

Ich esse durchschnittlich 2-3 mal am Tag. Morgens, wenn ich es schaffe, meistens Müsli, mittags was sich gerade ergibt und abends (leider oft erst sehr spät) meistens Brotzeit.

----------


## Haddeach

Ich versuche auf jeden Fall 3 mal am Tag zu essen, was aber tatsächlich nicht immer so einfach ist, wenn man beruflich viel unterwegs ist. Und ja so Burger zwischen durch ist ja dann auch nicht wirklich eine tolle Mahlzeit ;(

----------


## Gerlindee

Besser ist es regelmäßig aber wenig zu essen.

----------


## Ciccinaxx

Ich esse in der Regel 1x täglich und das am Abend.

----------


## Themarly

Ich esse meist auch 2-3 täglich kommt aber auch darauf an ob ich Arbeite oder Wochenende ist.

----------


## horn123

Ich esse wie die meisten 2-3 mal täglich. Bei intensiven Arbeitstagen esse ich nur 1 mal täglich.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi juce,
ich esse meist 2 oder 3 Mahlzeiten zwischen 12 Uhr und 22 Uhr. Die restlichen 14-16 Std. esse ich nichts, da der Körper ab 10 Std. nicht essen anfängt sich selbst zu reinigen. :-) 
MfG

----------


## LadyOpal

Ich esse dreimal täglich und versuche dreiviertel meiner Kalorien mit dem Frühstück und dem Mittagessen reinzukriegen. Dann kann ich Abends ruhig etwas leichtes essen, was gesünder ist und einen besser schlafen lässt  :Smiley:

----------


## annamia

frühstück, mittag, abendessen und zwischendrin mal einen kleinen snack  :Smiley:

----------


## PaulinaH

Also ich esse immer, wenn ich auch Hunger habe, Frühstück muss unbedingt sein. Da habe ich am meisten Hunger. Ansonsten ist es unterschiedlich, also wenn der Hunger da ist.

----------


## Monikaregen

4-5 Mahlzeiten. Aber ich arbeite zu Hause und kann  alles so organisieren.

----------


## Harrypotter1

hallo,
ich esse meistens drei mal am Tag
am Morgen esse ich am meisten denn das ist die wichtigste Mahlzeit am Tag um gut und fit in den Tag zu starten.
Mittags und abends esse ich dann meistens noch Kleinigkeiten.

----------


## Annabanana

hi,
ist bei jedem denk ich sehr unterschiedlich.....aber 3 mal am tag ist meistens die Anzahl.
kann aber natürlich je nach Stimmung, Wetter und Stress variiren.
liebe grüße
ANNA

----------


## sandras

Also ich esse schon sehr oft pro Tag. 4-5x etwa. Ich mache allerdings auch sehr viel Sport.

----------


## juliankani

Also ich esse 2 bis 3 mal. Ich achte aber sehr auf das Essen bzw. ist es mir sehr wichtig, dass ich nur Speisen zu mir nehme, die gesund sind. Süßigkeiten esse ich generell weniger bis gar nicht

----------


## ricciodimare

Also ich esse grundsätzlich zweimal pro Tag, einmal mittags und einmal abends... Gleichzeitig muss ich gestehen, dass ich äußerst selten frühstücke. Das ist zwar ungesund (ich weiß es, keine Sorge...), aber ich arbeite oft bis spät in die Nacht und stehe dementsprechend spät auf... Da trinke ich schlichtweg einen Kaffee und esse dann zu Mittag gescheit.

----------


## LenchenRei89

Ich esse Frühstück (1 Brötchen oder 2 Toast) und mittags eine Banane. Abends dann nochmal 2 Schnitten oder mal was warmes. Reicht mir völlig.

----------


## amyob

Es kommt auf den Tag drauf an. Meistens aber ganz normal 3 Malzeiten - Frühstück, Mittag und Abendbrot. Zwischendurch auch mal ein Snack.

----------


## sandrastu

Ich esse auch nur 2-3 Mahlzeiten  :Smiley:

----------


## bernhardwiesbad

Hi, 
ich esse so 3-4 Mahlzeiten tgl. Kommt aber ganz darauf an, wie anstrengend ein Tag für mich ist. :-) 
MfG

----------


## Annisa

1-2 mal am Tag. Ich lasse das Frühstück aus. Aber es reicht vollkommen  :Smiley:

----------


## Pretery

ich esse bis zu fünf mal am tag kleinere Portionen

----------


## Piscessy

ich beschränke mich auf Früh, -mittag und Abendessen, wobei bis auf das Mittagessen, die beiden anderen Mahlzeiten eher klein ausfallen.

----------


## Treehugger

Ich esse 4 bis 6 mal am Tag. Wer Sport macht, braucht auch Nahrung  :Smiley:

----------


## Thereairy

Ich esse eigentlich öfters am Tag. Immer wenn ich Hunger habe

----------


## pinkflamingo

Ich esse meistens 3 große Mahlzeiten und je nach dem wie sättigend diese sind, auch dazwischen noch Snacks wie Nüsse oder Obst. Und das Frühstück, also die erste Mahlzeit muss auch manchmal ausfallen bei mir :Smiley:

----------


## Lena333

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es zwei Teams gibt, was die Anzahl der Mahlzeiten pro Tag gibt: Das 3-Mal-am-Tag Team und das viele-kleine-Mahlzeiten Team.  :Zwinker:  Ich bin irgendwie beides - habe da keine Regeln- es kommt mehr auf die Umstände an. Mein Tipp: Auf den Körper hören und ihm geben was & wann er braucht. Jeder sollte den für ihn idealen und angenehmen Essensrhythmus finden. :-)

----------


## mond1972

Ich esse 2-3 Mal am Tag

----------


## Herbert Pleger

Hi, 
im Schnitt esse ich 3-4 mal am Tag. Kann aber immer etwas unterschiedlich ausfallen, da nicht jeder Tag gleich ist. :-) 
MfG

----------


## blümchen79

Bei mir ist das immer ein bisschen unterschiedlich, aber in der Regel esse ich viermal am Tag:
Frühstück, Mittag, Nachmittagssnack und Abendessen.
Und vielleicht nochmal was zu naschen auf dem Sofa  :Zwinker:

----------


## peterschllr

So circa 3-4 Mahlzeiten am Tag. 
MfG

----------


## Tyrial

Ich esse Frühstück, Mittag und Abendbrot, aber auch manchmal noch einen Snack am Nachmittag.

----------


## Roppin1985

Ich esse manchmal 1 mal am Tag, manchmal gar nicht und manchmal bis 6-mal.  :Smiley:

----------


## goenjammin

Ich esse immer Frühstück, Brunch, Lunch und Abendbrot - aber nur 18 Uhr!

----------


## asmeralda

Ja ich versuche auch drei mal am Tag zu essen.Die
Zeiten sind auch sehr unterschiedlich.Kommt auch drauf an wie ich Zeit habe und wieviel zu tun ist.

----------


## martincoesfeld7

Es kommt drauf an. Meistens esse ich so 2 mal am Tag Frühstück und abends,
Mittags eher weniger.

----------


## FriedaP

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist wollte ich gerne noch miteinsteigen und meine zwei Groschen dazugeben  :Zwinker:  ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon, fix 3 tägliche Mahlzeiten einzuplanen sondern esse eigentlich meistens dann, wenn ich (richtigen) Hunger verspüre. Ausnahme ist, wenn ich Intervallfasten mache, dann plane ich es mir schon etwas genauer durch mit den Mahlzeiten, aber dann ist der Hunger ja auch entsprechend zur Stelle meistens  :Zwinker:

----------

